# Rail Runner hits parked car on tracks...



## printman2000 (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.krqe.com/dpp/news/local/central...sh_200903100801

Seems they were in pull mode at the time, probably would not have been as good results had it been in push mode.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 11, 2009)

Man thats bad news for a new program  How bad was the damage? I couldn't read the article through the web block here at my school.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 11, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Man thats bad news for a new program  How bad was the damage? I couldn't read the article through the web block here at my school.


The car was split in two, the train, minimal damage. Was put back into service a few hours later.


----------



## George Harris (Mar 11, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> probably would not have been as good results had it been in push mode.


This is a highly questionable statement. The derailment in Los Angeles was an extremely unusual "What could go wrong did go wrong" situation. Even in push mode you still have a 40 plus ton vehicle hitting a 2 ton vehicle. Likely outcome: 2 ton vehicle scrap, 40 ton vehicle, a few dents.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 11, 2009)

George Harris said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > probably would not have been as good results had it been in push mode.
> ...


I am willing to bet the Rail Runner equipment would have sustained quite a bit more damage in push mode. The cab cars are not near has hefty as the locomotive. I am not saying the train would derail or people killed, I am just saying the equipment would have been in worse shape.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


They...hit...a...CAR!

From the KRQE article:



> The car, a Mitsubishi Galant, was split in half during the crash. Nobody was inside.
> The train was barely damaged, and nobody on board was hurt.
> 
> The commuter train was traveling south at 75 miles per hour when it hit the car at Second Street and McCathran Road,...
> ...


The Galant is a "mid size" car. To restate but slightly differently what I said before and the pictures show, outcome: car: scrap. train, whether coach or engine, a few dents.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 18, 2009)

the car was on the tracks sense 5:30AM and hit at 7AM gee someone didn't do there job.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 18, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> the car was on the tracks sense 5:30AM and hit at 7AM gee someone didn't do there job.



If the driver or a witness didn't call 9-1-1 who's job would it be? Its not like they have track inspections every 90 minutes.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 19, 2009)

It seems like the area that this occurred in was fairly remote. If no one went over that crossing, then no one would know to report it. It was definitely to cover up evidence, so I'm guessing the criminal isn't dumb enough to leave it in a major urban area where thousands would have gone past it.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Actually, the car was not at a crossing. It was out in the middle of no where.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 20, 2009)

Even more reason why no one would see it. :lol:


----------

